# Best paint for kitchen cabinets?



## rafezetter (5 Feb 2017)

This is a new one for me, MrMoose and I have been tasked with freshening up solid wood (birch possibly) kitchen cabinet doors / drawers with paint, but neither of us have used the sort of paint required for this kind of high end kitchen.

They have actually specified a brushed on natural effect rather than going for glass smooth sprayed, and ideally to be able to apply it _in situ_ rather than elsewhere. Because the rest of the kitchen (and house) is all granite worktops and the like, the paint needs to be high pigment and last quite a few years.

I'm hoping to catch the attention of members like Chris Tribe and other professional kitchen makers / painters for thier advice, but I understand "application in situ" and "long lasting" might be counter productive to each other.

If the "long lasting / hardwearing" stuff needs removal of the fronts for application then we'll just have to cross that bridge later.


----------



## RobinBHM (5 Feb 2017)

I dont have answers, but have found lots of useful info on this site

https://traditionalpainter.com/flawless-paint-finish

In the past Ive done hand painted finish kitchens by spraying the job first in primer and top coat, so its all finished to the right colour and depth. Then after installation giving 1 coat hand painted in situ. It means just painting the outside seen faces so saves masses of time.


----------



## murdoch (6 Feb 2017)

We've repainted lots of kitchens. Best to prepare well then use 2 coats of johnstones oil based eggshell which can be mixed to match posh paint colours. Little greene and paint paper library also do a good oil eggshell. Use a 1 1/2'' brush, screwfix sell a great one made by wooster. If the kitchen has lots of flat surfaces you can use a foam mini roller to apply quickly then lay off with a brush.


----------



## sustad (6 Feb 2017)

I agree with everything Murdoch says. it's our preferred finish.


----------



## Jake (6 Feb 2017)

Tikurilla Helmi, brilliant stuff and very easy to use as long as you put it on quick and don't try to stir it around like you could with an oil-based. Roller one way, roller cross-ways, tip-off, done.


----------



## rafezetter (9 Feb 2017)

Thanks for the replies - I was leaning towards possibly Sikkens or something like that, but if you say Johnstones is hardwearing enough who am I to argue 

Never heard of Tikurilla, but a googles shows impressive results.


----------



## Homers double (9 Feb 2017)

I can highly recommend zoffany oil eggshell, I'm normally a use dulux paints but Zoffany was very specifically specified on a kitchen I made, it was to be hand painted the same as yours and has turned out to be very durable, in 7 years I've only had to repaint the dishwasher door once and the plinths, the plinths are on a yearly maintenance program now as their house keeper waxes the floor very regularly and manages to about 30mm of the plinth covered as well, by the time we've cleaned the wax off it's easier to give them a quick coat of paint to freshen them up


----------



## RogerM (21 Feb 2017)

murdoch":1jyttvw7 said:


> We've repainted lots of kitchens. Best to prepare well then use 2 coats of johnstones oil based eggshell which can be mixed to match posh paint colours. Little greene and paint paper library also do a good oil eggshell. Use a 1 1/2'' brush, screwfix sell a great one made by wooster. If the kitchen has lots of flat surfaces you can use a foam mini roller to apply quickly then lay off with a brush.



+1. I used the water based version of Johnstones Eggshell, applied with a foam roller on my kitchen doors. Finish only detectable from sprayed if compared side by side. Easy to apply and tough as old boots.


----------

